# What's this & how do I kill it?



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Please ID this grass and tell how to kill it.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Appears to be johnson grass. A.K.A. crabb grass. Roundup works wonders. Just try not to get it on the good grass. Once it is dead you can fill in the dead spot with a piece of sod. A pre-emergent herbicide will prevent it from coming back from the seeds thrown off by the existing plants.


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

Dig it up fill in with play sand and cover with a nice piece of trimmed sod to fit the hole water well for week and it will look like nothing happened.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Gnfishin said:


> Dig it up fill in with play sand and cover with a nice piece of trimmed sod to fit the hole water well for week and it will look like nothing happened.


That's exactly what I had to do. Tried all sorts of weed-b-gone etc. It would just stun it for a while and come back. Make sure you get a little of the surrounding area as well. I think that stuff comes back even if a tiny bit of root is left.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

OK. Thanks guys. I hate having the crabs. My wife doesn't like it either. LOL
One quick question. The roots, do they go deep or wide?
I think I will dig, fill, & plant new sod.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Garden-Weasel-95006-Weed-Popper/dp/B0026WEA6A

I have one of these at the ranch and it works great. You shove the spines into the weed and it pops right out roots and all


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I was wondering if they still made them weed poppers...now I know


----------



## TNTSpecial (Aug 16, 2007)

The only way I've had any luck getting rid of that is to dig/pull it up. The roots aren't that deep, 2-3 inches, but they are tough and thick.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Crab grass aka Dallas weed, or dallas grass. it is much easier to pop them out after a good soaking. That way you will get all of the roots.


----------



## pimmer (Apr 3, 2009)

My backyard was infested with this stuff. Big, tough, patches. About 4 years ago, I mixed up some strong round-up, added a squirt of dish soap to make it coat the leaves, and sprayed all the patches and the surrounding 6" or so of grass with it. The entire area of the patches and ALL vegetation died within a few weeks. Had bare spots for a while but all the grass came back within a season. I have NO SIGN of these in my yard now. I would recommend to take the hit and use roundup. Sod over it if you have to afterward.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

When the ground is wet they are easier to pull up. You have to get all of it because if you leave one piece it will grow back.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I am going to have to go with pimmer idea. It is all over the back yard. It will take half a day just to root this stuff out then put the sand down. Plus, with the lab and the other little dog I've got, they might decide to play in the sand and new grass.
It's wierd because I do not have any in the front yard. I figured after cutting the back yard some of it would transfer to the front, but hasn't.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Spot treat with 41% glyphosate and Trimec-Garlon-Tordon mix, pm me and I will give you rates per gallon. rs


----------

